# We’re the Millers on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and HD Digital Download 11/19



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

LOOKS MAY BE DECEIVING WHEN

We’re the Millers

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAY COMBO PACK, 2-DISC DVD SPECIAL EDITION and DIGITAL DOWNLOAD

ON NOVEMBER 19 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes the outrageous extended cut, plus hilarious bonus content with more Jennifer Aniston, more Jason Sudeikis and more laughs



All disc versions feature UltraViolet



Burbank, CA, October 3, 2013– You can choose your friends and your family when “We’re the Millers” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, 2-Disc DVD Special Edition and Digital Download on November 19 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. In “We’re the Millers,” a veteran pot dealer creates a fake family as part of his plan to move a huge shipment of weed into the U.S. from Mexico.



Directed by Rawson Marshall Thurber (“Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story”) from a screenplay by Bob Fisher, Steve Faber, Sean Anders and John Morris, “We’re the Millers” stars Jennifer Aniston as Rose O'Reilly; Jason Sudeikis as David Clark; Emma Roberts as Casey Mathis; Will Poulter as Kenny Rossmore; Ed Helms as Brad Gurdlinger; and Nick Offerman and Kathryn Hahn as Don and Edie Fitzgerald.



“We’re the Millers” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and on 2-Disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray, the extended cut of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray, and the theatrical version in standard definition on DVD. Both the Blu-ray Combo Pack and the 2-Disc DVD Special Edition include UltraViolet which allows consumers to download and instantly stream the standard definition theatrical version of the film to a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players.* 





SYNOPSIS



David Burke (Sudeikis) is a small-time pot dealer whose clientele includes chefs and soccer moms, but no kids – after all, he has his scruples. So what could go wrong? Plenty. Preferring to keep a low profile for obvious reasons, he learns the hard way that no good deed goes unpunished when he tries to help out some local teens and winds up getting jumped by a trio of gutter punks. Stealing his stash and his cash, they leave him in major debt to his supplier, Brad (Helms).



In order to wipe the slate clean – and maintain a clean bill of health – David must now become a big-time drug smuggler by bringing Brad's latest shipment to the U.S. from Mexico. Twisting the arms of his neighbors, cynical stripper Rose (Aniston), wannabe customer Kenny (Poulter), and the tatted-and-pierced streetwise teen Casey (Roberts), he devises a foolproof plan. One fake wife, two pretend kids and a huge, shiny RV later, the “Millers” are headed south of the border for a Fourth of July weekend that is sure to end with a bang.


BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“We’re the Millers” Blu-ray Combo Pack and the 2-Disc DVD Special Edition contain the following special features:



· Extended Cut of the Film

· Miller’s Unleashed – Outtakes Overload

· Stories from the Road

o Extreme Aniston

o The Miller Makeovers

o Road Trippin’ with the Millers

o Don’t Suck Venom

o Getting Out of Sticky Situation

o I Am Pablo Chacon

o Rollin’ in the RV

· Livin’ It Up with Brad

· When Paranoia Sets In

· Deleted Scenes

· Gags & More Outtakes





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On November 19, “We’re the Millers” theatrical edition will be available for download in high definition (HD) or standard definition (SD) from online retailers including but not limited to iTunes, Xbox, PlayStation, Amazon, Vudu, CinemaNow and more.



The film will also be available digitally in HD VOD and SD VOD from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles and broadband customers including Amazon, iTunes, etc.





ULTRAVIOLET



*UltraViolet allows you to collect, watch and share movies and TV shows in a whole new way. Available with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs, DVDs and Digital Downloads, UltraViolet lets you create a digital collection of movies and TV shows. Services such as Flixster and VUDU allow you to instantly stream and download UltraViolet content across a wide range of devices including computers and compatible tablets, smartphones, game consoles, Internet-connected TVs and Blu-ray players. Restrictions and limitations apply. Go to ultraviolet.flixster.com/info for details. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2- Disc DVD Special Edition (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: November 19, 2013

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Theatrical Edition Running Time: 110 minutes

Extended Edition Running Time: 119 minutes

Rating: R for crude sexual content, pervasive language, drug material and brief graphic nudity

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

